# Lab Results After First 6 Weeks of Treatment



## Carolynbp (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi All -

I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism 6 weeks ago. Having a 7 month old baby my doctor gave me a initial diagnosis of Postpartum Thyroiditis (although I have had symptoms off and on for years and a number of people in my family have thyroid issues).

My TSH was 18.5 and I was put on 25mcg of Levoxyl. I did my 6 week follow up bloodwork yesterday and was just told my TSH has dropped from 18.5 to 10. My doctor seemed pleased but when I was explaining to her that I am exhausted and not feeling much better she upped my prescription from 25mcg to 50mcg. I have follow up bloodwork and a check up in 4 weeks.

I assume its normal to still be having lots of symptoms with a TSH of 10? I am still exhausted by 3:00 every day, feel very cold often, my blood pressure is still very high (150/100 - usually 120/60), and I am still not loosing weight despite eating 1200 cals a day and working out. My doctor made it seem like I should be feeling much better since my numbers have dropped? Does 50 mcg seem appropriate?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, my goodness. At 10, you should have lots and lots of symptoms. See: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003684.htm

You may or may not need more medication, but you need to titrate up slowly, so 50 mcgs is the next logical step.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Carolynbp said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism 6 weeks ago. Having a 7 month old baby my doctor gave me a initial diagnosis of Postpartum Thyroiditis (although I have had symptoms off and on for years and a number of people in my family have thyroid issues).
> 
> ...


Your body is telling you that a TSH of 10 is not right. In most ranges used, the highest number for TSH is 4. something or other. Your symptoms are consistent with being hypo. Hopefully, the increased dose will help you improve. I don't know how you manage to care for an infant and exercise let alone stand upright. Best to you!


----------



## Carolynbp (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I am just really anxious to get back to my old self again. This is baby #4 for me so being this worn down has been extra difficult with 4 kids to take care of!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carolynbp said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism 6 weeks ago. Having a 7 month old baby my doctor gave me a initial diagnosis of Postpartum Thyroiditis (although I have had symptoms off and on for years and a number of people in my family have thyroid issues).
> 
> ...


Hi! 50 mcg. is appropriate for 8 weeks. Then you should get labs. Most of us feel best w/TSH @1 or less w/ the FREES about 1/4 above the mid-range of the ranges provided by your lab.

TSH ref. range
http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------

